# Relação entre a SST e Precipitação em Portugal !!



## Aurélio (27 Out 2009 às 18:30)

Resolvi criar este tópico porque ultimamente ando a ler alguma coisas que me deixam algo duvidoso sobre a veracidade do mesmo !!
Basicamente o que li, estabelece uma relação directa no seguinte sentido !!





Ou seja o que podem ver é a correlação entre as SST e a precipitação ocorrida em Portugal nos anos mais chuvosos e os anos mais secos, segundo o estudo que foi usado para o efeito. 
Ou seja podem ver uma zona de correlação positiva que segue a linha da corrente fria das Canárias até á Peninsula Ibérica e uma zona de correlação negativa desde Oeste dos Açores até ao Noroeste da Madeira e a Oeste de Portugal.
Ou seja uma anomalia positiva na corrente das canárias, ou seja, um enfraquecimento desta corrente resulta em anos mais chuvosos em Portugal.
Uma anomalia positiva nas SST na zona dos Açores resulta em anos mais secos em Portugal Continental.

O link do estudo de data do ano de 98, e que estudaram os anos mais chuvosos e mais secos desde 1950 e 1993 é este:
http://www.ceg.ul.pt/finisterra/numeros/1998-66/66_05.pdf 

*Aguardo as vossas opiniões e se concordam com isto que foi dito.*Já agora este ano esta corrente das Canárias está com uma anomalia bastante positiva.


----------



## belem (28 Out 2009 às 13:30)

Tem o seu interesse, sem dúvida!
Mas tenho que ler mais sobre o assunto.


----------

